
Show HN: Variant Symlink Filesystem for Linux - onslauth
https://github.com/onslauth/varsymfs
======
onslauth
This is a simple implementation of Variant Symlinks similar to the ones found
on FreeBSD. It uses an environment variable, in this case PQ_CURRENT_CHASSIS,
to resolve the symlink.

This allows for a single global symlink, that will resolve differently
depending on the value of the environment variable set when the process
starts.

At the moment the environment variable has been hard coded, as its for another
project, but I do intend to update the code later to support custom
environment variables in the symlink.

I would be glad to receive any feed back, anything at all. Thanks :)

